# Eneles reaches another kilopost.



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations on 17k Nicholas* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

congratulations. :smile:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

well done again


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats Nick :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## Dunedin (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow...17k

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats Nick! (that was quick!)


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

He's making up for me slowing down. :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

not that slow John .. I guess your next round of drinks will be in about a week or less :grin:


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

:beerchug::4-clap::4-clap:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations on the achievement....Keep them rolling!


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Well Done Nicholas....CONGRATULATIONS!! :4-clap: :4-wave:

Keep those wise words coming.

Kind Regards,


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)

Nick!


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratulations Nicholas. well done and keep up the good work :4-clap::4-clap:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks everybody.


----------



## sandman55 (May 28, 2005)

Congrats Nick have you borrowed JTP's cat :grin: :4-clap::4-clap:


----------



## ThorXP (Mar 11, 2008)

Congratulations, Nice job and I am sure there are a lot of very satisfied people out there.


----------



## nickster_uk (Feb 7, 2005)

Well done Nicholas..great work :smile:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

You're welcome :wave: :grin:


----------



## Moki (Feb 29, 2008)

Wow, a Poster Extraordinaire! Congrats! :wave:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi eneles - 

Congratulations. . .

JC

p.c. thanks for all of the help on the Vista thread (month-old HP)

.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks JC. :smile:

(I hope HP will replace the entire PC :sigh


----------



## jen56 (Dec 26, 2006)

Congrats


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks Jen.


----------

